# St1032 electric start



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

I decided to plug in my extension cord and my starter just takes off without touching the rubber button on top of the engine. ST1032

Bad ground? Or bad switch

Any ideas... Thanks guys

Ps.. I'm new :wavetowel2:


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Switch*

After opening the switch cover/box it appears to have been exposed to water. The gasket was wound around one of the mounting screws pretty bad. Ordered a cherry E13-00E switch off amazon to replace.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you were able to get the part. Pics and more description can help get more responses. Details like what brand engine you have can help the non Ariens guys like me help you.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes welcome from the great white north. Photos of what you did may also help us less skilled when we need to do the same repair.
Cheers


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I will get some switch disassembly pictures posted to show the corrosion. Reassemble with the new switch and photos of that as well. The engine is a 10hp Tecumseh.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Cherry makes some quality switches. 
I've never opened the switch housing on my Tecumseh's that had electric start before.
Are you able to install a rubber boot and seal up the switch housing again to keep moisture out?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

is this the same cherry that builds the classic switches for mechanical keyboards?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ST :white^_^arial^_^0^_


What's in there.










Tecumseh #730623











Or #35454 but it's $88 OUCH !!


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Good pictures*

You beat me too it :icon_whistling:

I saw the replacement part prices $$$ and decided to do whatever it took to find just the switch. The blower usually starts on the second pull so $88 +shipping wasn't really an option. Amazon cost was $7.18 which helped a lot since I didn't want this repair to dip into the funds I have appropriated for my heated hand grip project :blush:

Amazon.com: CHERRY E13-00E Switch, General Purpose, Single Pole, Button Actuator, 15A @ 125/250 VAC: Home Improvement


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

This is the faulty switch. The rubber piece that you press just sits on top of the button like a hat.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for the photos, good to know. Always been thankful to have some skills so I can DIY, but it's also nice to know what you're getting into.
Unfortunately, OEM spare parts prices are usually ridiculous, it's a big source of revenue. Especially for "proprietary" parts.

Cheers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never had one go bad yet but after seeing those prices I'd be going with something as good or better. NOT spending 80 some bucks just for that switch :excl::excl:


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

The switch arrived today and it fixed that problem. However the starter seems to grind on the flywheel and it's LOUD (I'm guessing the previous owner was getting wild with the starter) I checked the starter bolts and they seem to be properly secured.


----------



## St1032 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Electric start good as new*

The fuel line and power lead that goes to the light was interfering. Starter wouldn't mate up with the flywheel correctly. 

Ready for hand warmer and impeller mod next.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was going to suggest some pb blaster where the gear meets the shaft but you got if fixed good


----------

